# Asserted my 2nd Amendment Rights



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 21, 2012)

And picked up a new pistola. Springfield XDM in .45.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 21, 2012)

Excellent choice


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice purchase! =D>


----------



## gumbo860 (Jul 22, 2012)

Great choice. Love my springfields!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got done burning some powder with the new purchase. It ate everything I fed it without any problems. It seems pretty accurate, at least from what I can tell with my minimal handgun experience. I had no problem busting bottles at 15 yards


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd toss a crimson trace on it


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 23, 2012)

Those XDM's are sweet!! If I didn't want a 1911 so bad, one of the XDM's would be my next gun. I picked up a Glock 17 Gen. 4 last summer and love it. Fun to shoot!!


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 23, 2012)

I personally carry a smith and Wesson 5906 which is a 1911 with a single push button safety loaded in 9mm parabellum which is more than enough knockdown power for a self defense pistol


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Polymer frame guns are nice....I have several myself, no Springfields, but I do have a walther p22, p99, Glock 20 (10mm auto) , HK USP40 full size, and a HK USP Tactical in 45.

I remember when Glocks first came out, everybody said they were as ugly as a football bat, and of course the anti-gunners immediately tried to ban them, saying that it was "an all-plastic gun that could be smuggled through a metal detector" (tell ya what, let's have one of those idiots that says it's an all plastic gun, let me crack them across the skull with the slide of a Glock, they'll find out it is indeed made of metal, right about the time they regain consciousness and the bleeding stops...LOL....sorry, but anti-gunners really piss me off!)

Despite all that, the ugly football bat sure did become a popular gun, and by doing so, it paved the way for the trend of polymer frame pistols, and many innovative designs that followed.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 23, 2012)

I personally do not like Glocks for two reasons. Most of my friends are fire Marshall's and they hate them because the sights are made of plastic and the worst thing you need in brandishing a handgun is the front sight to fall on the ground.

Secondly most Glocks do not have a push button safety which is just plain unintelligent when it comes to a normal day concealed carry and yes I understand the trigger has to be squeezed straight back in order to fire but that is not considered a safety by my standards. 

Just out of preference I like the 5906 because the 9mm para has more than enough knockdown power to stop anything in its path and the recoil is extremely well manageable on the all stainless steel frame which can take one heck of a beating if it need be. I have been out to the range with all 8 of my fire Marshall friends and they all are pushing to get the 5906 to replace their Glock because the reason they were issued Glocks is because of being in the high humidity of a structure fire scene there is a lot of corrosiveness to AFFF foam that is typically sprayed. But the all stainless frame has no worry about corrosion.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Buddychrist said:


> I personally do not like Glocks for two reasons. Most of my friends are fire Marshall's and they hate them because the sights are made of plastic and the worst thing you need in brandishing a handgun is the front sight to fall on the ground.




I've never heard of that happening with a Glock, but I could see how, as the front sight is really just pressed into the slide, it's not securely staked or dove tailed. 





> Secondly most Glocks do not have a push button safety which is just plain unintelligent when it comes to a normal day concealed carry and yes I understand the trigger has to be squeezed straight back in order to fire but that is not considered a safety by my standards.



True, it's not like the 1911 with its thumb safety and grip safety (the 1911 is almost idiot-proof) But consider that revolvers don't have any kind of safety, either. Instead, the safety is the shooter's common sense and adherence to the rule of don't put your finger on the trigger until you're ready to shoot. I will say though that the revolver's trigger pull is significantly heavier than that of the Glock, which does provide a higher margin for safety.






> Just out of preference I like the 5906 because the 9mm para has more than enough knockdown power to stop anything in its path and the recoil is extremely well manageable on the all stainless steel frame which can take one heck of a beating if it need be. I have been out to the range with all 8 of my fire Marshall friends and they all are pushing to get the 5906 to replace their Glock because the reason they were issued Glocks is because of being in the high humidity of a structure fire scene there is a lot of corrosiveness to AFFF foam that is typically sprayed. But the all stainless frame has no worry about corrosion.




A stainless frame is definitely impervious to the elements, but, that does come at the expense of added weight. Still, it's hard to beat a robust handgun with an all-metal design, such as a 1911, Beretta M-9, or a S&W metal framed pistol like the 669 or the 5906.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll take a few photos of my S&W and give a full write up on it, for $300 it came with a leather law enforcement holster and a case of ammo 5,000 rounds. It was a friend of my dad who never shot it and I got one heck of a deal. 

A used 5906 in half the condition of mine with no ammo and only one mag is $575 at the local gander mountain


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 24, 2012)

My Astra A80 in 45acp doesn't have a safety neither does my Dan Wesson 357mag. I prefer it that way.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 24, 2012)

No push button safety does make it "easier" to get to shooting "if it comes down to it." I wouldn't be opposed to one though. The back safety on the XDs/XDMs is one more slight safety measure.

I looked at Glocks and was close to picking one up (that 10mm might be in my future), but the grips on the Gen 3 Glock 30 were too fat for my liking.

A Smith and Wesson .357 as a wheel gun is on my short list as well.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 24, 2012)

The 10mm model 20 Glock is definitely a handful, built on the same frame as the G-21 in 45 ACP. Shooting 180 grain bullets at 1300 FPS, it is more powerful than the 45 ACP in terms of knockdown power (the 45 has a power factor of 207,000, the 10mm has a power factor of 234,000) 

Makes a GREAT gun for bowling pin matches, especially where the rules require that the pins are knocked off the table, not just knocked over. I've seen guys with 9mm pistols dump a whole clip at one pin, as it sits there and spins on the table top, and refuses to fall off. I never had that problem with the 10mm. The pins always somersaulted off the table, leaving a trail of sawdust on their way down.

My 'short wheelguns' include a S&W Model 60, as well as a S&W 686+ (7 shot, 357 Mag.) Since I shot the 686 as my 'concealed revolver' in competition, I sent it off and had the barrel mag-na-ported, as well as having a cylinder installed that is recessed for moon clips, as moon clips are WAY faster than speed loaders.

Another great wheel gun would be the S&W 610, it's chambered in 10mm, uses moon clips to hold the rounds in place. Thought about getting one a long time ago....but, honestly, I'm about out of room in the safe!


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 24, 2012)

9mm para has plenty of knockdown power for a bowling pin. The standard 9mm however has much less power and grain


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 24, 2012)

124 grain bullets are more effective in the 9mm than 115 grain bullets, at least as far as knockdown power is concerned. The old slow and heavy vs. light and fast debate.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 25, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> 124 grain bullets are more effective in the 9mm than 115 grain bullets, at least as far as knockdown power is concerned. The old slow and heavy vs. light and fast debate.



I use personal protection 145g JHP hollow-points it's really just a new name for black talon rounds and it's still legal. I tested them on a IIIA bullet proof vest for my final presentation in criminology back when I was in college.

Every time if i landed 3 rounds within 2" at 10 yards the last round would go straight through clean. It made the vest do a flip on the rope I used to hold it up!




I think it's more than enough power to stop anything coming my way. Except for my neighbors lions at her "wildlife sanctuary" that on the other hand I am not fully prepared for. When I can find someone that wants to hire a disabled firefighter I will be purchasing the beowulf .50 cal assault rifle shooting 500 grain hollow points, that should stop a 600lb kitty!


----------

